# The Emperors Will



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Praise the glorious Emperor! This book just radiates awesomeness around itself. 



> The Emperor’s Will is an artbook compiled by John Blanche detailing the myriad servants of the Imperium, from the humble scribe to the bombastic inquisitor. It includes art from the dark hand of John himself as well as work from David Gallagher, Alex Boyd, Wayne England, Adrian Smith and more. A couple of our favourite images from this beautiful hardcover tome are below.
> 
> The Emperor’s Will will be available in November and you can set your reminder here. Or if you’re going to Games Day UK, you can get your copy over a month before the rest of the world; order your ticket from games-workshop.com.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't wait for this!! 

Rev


----------

